

Light Table and Apple's Swift - joeyespo
http://www.lighttable.com/2014/06/10/light-table-and-apples-swift/

======
rawland

      "I can do that."
    
      That's the reaction we wanted people to have when we first
      started with Light Table. We're humbled that a few guys
      with wild ideas can inspire the team at Apple who worked
      on Swift, and we're even more proud that we've managed to
      attract a fantastic open source community who contributes
      so much to this vision.
    
      -Rob (Attorri)
    

Sums it up. Chapeau! The list of the team's favorite influences is inspiring!

